# Beauty Salon Plumbing.



## Spector_51 (Oct 19, 2018)

History has been made.  In 25+ years as a code person, i easily saw the worst plan submission come across my desk today.  This plan is for a hair salon.  So bad that I am now even questioning my intimate knowledge of the plumbing code as it pertains to these type of facilities. Before anyone chimes in on how they should be flat out rejected (Which they will be), can anyone point to a special hidden section, buried in the code, that would apply.  

Specially concerned about hair traps, faucets at shampoo stations, shampoo stations basin themselves, etc.

pretty broad thread but i can this going in all sorts of directions here.


----------



## HForester (Oct 21, 2018)

Ok, we are game. For starters, what code and edition are you reviewing to ?


----------



## Spector_51 (Oct 22, 2018)

2012 IPC


----------



## north star (Oct 22, 2018)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

The term Basin is not defined in the IPC......If
however, you use the application of Sink in your
application, then Section 418.2 might apply.

*From the `12 IPC,  Section 418.2 - Sink Waste Outlets:*
"Sinks shall be provided with waste outlets having a
diameter of not less than 1-1/2" (38mm).........A
strainer or crossbar shall be proved to restrict the
opening of the waste outlet".

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## Spector_51 (Oct 22, 2018)

Here is what i came up with:

Fixture listed for purpose
Vacuum breaker on shampoo hose 
strainer and hair trap
Water temperature


Not sure if pedicure and/or manicure will be provided, question asked.

Just trying to be sure i din't miss anything.

Of course i rejected drawings and am requiring the involvement of a licensed design professional.


----------



## north star (Oct 22, 2018)

*@ ~ @*

O.K., ...great !

*QUESTION 4 U:*  If a customer in a wheelchair comes
in to the salon, is the sink \ basin, or a specific Accessibility
sink \ basin mounted at a height to allow that customer
to remain in their wheelchair ?

*@ ~ @*


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 22, 2018)

For the IBC, Usually only the employees use the sinks so I would consider them to be in a employee work area and do not need to be accessible. Nothing about a sink that can be used for someone in a wheelchair but it could be a good idea.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 22, 2018)

Glad you brought this up; manicure and pedicure stations are both viewed as work stations and at least one of each must be accessible (but not all?), Checker is giving me a hard time on this in CA, claiming that all stations must be accessible.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 22, 2018)

Spector_51 said:


> shampoo stations basin themselves,


At least one must be accessible


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 22, 2018)

But no more than or 5%, right?


----------

